# FLR M Application & Life in UK Test



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello All,

So I just arrived in the UK about 15 days ago on my settlement visa. I am taking my life in uk test monday!
Any pointers or advice for the test.

Also, I was the looking at the application which needs to be filled out after I pass the test the FLR- M or is it called ILR. Man that application is long and detailed...

Regards,
Yusuf


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Everyone studies differently but if you've read the book and successfully completed some practice tests you'll probably be fine.


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have not bought the book

I am just using this site to study- notes ad summaries on there http://www.lifeintheuk.org/

Any feedback on this?

Thanks,


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yusuf623 said:


> I have not bought the book
> 
> I am just using this site to study- notes ad summaries on there Life in the UK Test Free Questions and Materials
> 
> ...


Sorry, no idea.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

I've ordered the three pack bundle from TSO (should be here Monday) for study and preparation-I am impressed that you are taking the test so soon after arrival! 

I've been all over that study site, and they strongly recommend using the TSO publications to study for the test, do you mind my asking why you aren't? I took the practice-test on the site last year and decided I should brush up on several things; did you take the practice-test and ace it?

I'm eight months into the probationary 27, so I do need to get started on this. Hence the purchase of the study bundle. I read your post with a lot of interest because this is a requirement for all of us new to the UK. I think perhaps you are on a different visa if you are applying for your ILR so soon? Many of us here are on the probationary 27 months visa and can't apply for the ILR until the 25 or 26th month. I was going to wait to take the test until I was 20 months into my probationary period-lol, I think I need all the study time I can get


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been married for more than 5 years and so I was granted a visa that does no require a probationary period. I just need to take life in the uk test and apply for ILR- as per the advice of Joppa and other folks here from the endorsement on my passport. The way I that I see it is I will study and see how it goes. If I fail I can always take it again- hopefully I will pass it in one shot- did some practice and did decent- any suggestions of where to take practice tests by any chance?

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Yusuf623 said:


> I have been married for more than 5 years and so I was granted a visa that does no require a probationary period. I just need to take life in the uk test and apply for ILR- as per the advice of Joppa and other folks here from the endorsement on my passport. The way I that I see it is I will study and see how it goes. If I fail I can always take it again- hopefully I will pass it in one shot- did some practice and did decent- any suggestions of where to take practice tests by any chance?
> 
> Thanks,
> Yusuf


Thank-you for the reply, I figured you must be on the married for 4+years visa 

Follow the nav links here to take the practice test:

Life in the UK Test website

I didn't 'flunk' pre se on the practice test, just didn't do well enough, lol! I felt buying the bundle was the best bet for me especially since they made a point of repeatedly endorsing using the study guides. I don't want to have to take the test more than once so I figured the £22 for the bundle and shipping was a pretty good way to make sure I will pass it the first time around.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Thank-you for the reply, I figured you must be on the married for 4+years visa
> 
> Follow the nav links here to take the practice test:
> 
> ...


Studying the official book (Second Edition) is good and recommened. Though you ordered it and other books from TSO (The Stationery Office - government agency), you can get them cheaper with free delivery on amazon.co.uk. There are also several commercial publications about the LITUK test. Some think they are easier to use and better presented than the official book, but the choice is yours. As far as questions are concerned, they will all be taken from the official book so there is no need to study anything else. 

Just a few points about the test. You can take it anywhere, not necessarily at your nearest test centre - some have more empty slots than others. And if you pass, don't lose the pass letter they give you there and then. You have to enclose it with your ILR application and if you lose it, it won't be replaced and you have to take the test again.
Anyone can take the test, even tourists on a temporary stay. This is a big advantage if you are otherwise entitled to indefinite leave to enter (ILE) visa for being married 4 years. If you haven't passed the test, UKBA can only give you 27-month visa with KOL REQ endorsement, meaning you have to pay the full fees for ILR after passing your test in UK (this can be up to £1350 for same-day service). While test centres can ask proof of UK address, usually they only look at your passport to confirm your identity.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Studying the official book (Second Edition) is good and recommened. Though you ordered it and other books from TSO (The Stationery Office - government agency), you can get them cheaper with free delivery on amazon.co.uk. There are also several commercial publications about the LITUK test. Some think they are easier to use and better presented than the official book, but the choice is yours. As far as questions are concerned, they will all be taken from the official book so there is no need to study anything else.
> 
> Just a few points about the test. You can take it anywhere, not necessarily at your nearest test centre - some have more empty slots than others. And if you pass, don't lose the pass letter they give you there and then. You have to enclose it with your ILR application and if you lose it, it won't be replaced and you have to take the test again.
> Anyone can take the test, even tourists on a temporary stay. This is a big advantage if you are otherwise entitled to indefinite leave to enter (ILE) visa for being married 4 years. If you haven't passed the test, UKBA can only give you 27-month visa with KOL REQ endorsement, meaning you have to pay the full fees for ILR after passing your test in UK (this can be up to £1350 for same-day service). While test centres can ask proof of UK address, usually they only look at your passport to confirm your identity.


Thank-you for the info about the other books, I think I'll look for those too if the ones I got from TSO (darn it, why didn't I think to look on Amazon?!) are a hard go. 

Thank-you for the reminder about the letter, too. Can I photocopy it so that I have a spare in case I lose the original? In the States we can get a 'certified true copy' of a document, is that possible in the UK?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Thank-you for the info about the other books, I think I'll look for those too if the ones I got from TSO (darn it, why didn't I think to look on Amazon?!) are a hard go.
> 
> Thank-you for the reminder about the letter, too. Can I photocopy it so that I have a spare in case I lose the original? In the States we can get a 'certified true copy' of a document, is that possible in the UK?


Not really. The original has a stamp and signature of the test centre official and a copy won't be accepted for immigration purposes.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Not really. The original has a stamp and signature of the test centre official and a copy won't be accepted for immigration purposes.


Thank-you, I'll keep the original safe until time to take it to the ILR interview.


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just passed my test- woo hooooo

Didnt even buy the book- just used the website I mentioned. 

Now I can apply for my FLR(M) and get it done with!

Thanks everyone


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Yusuf623 said:


> Just passed my test- woo hooooo
> 
> Didnt even buy the book- just used the website I mentioned.
> 
> ...


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

Great news!


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Yusuf623 said:


> Thanks!!!!!!


Now that you've passed it, do you have any tips to share? I know the questions are different for every candidate, so what I'm asking about is how long did it take from arrival to leaving with your letter of pass notification, was the computer a flat screen or a crt, were there any quirks to navigating the test?

I got my book bundle Saturday morning, btw, and have been reading the main book slowly and carefully. It helped me to read the first chapter of the study guide before going back to the main book and getting started on Chapter One. I am really very impressed that you were able to take the test without needing a lot of study!


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Let me give you some good tips

It was a total of 45 minutes between the time I walked in and left with my certificate

All i used to study were the summaries on these 2 sites- NOTHING ELSE- I read the summaries 3 times each and did all practice exams 2 times each- after that I passed and I think I only got maybe 1 question wrong on the test.

http://www.lifeintheuk.org/

http://lifeuk.info/- summaries are on right navigation bar

Hopefully that helps and that's honestly the best advice I can give.

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> Let me give you some good tips
> 
> It was a total of 45 minutes between the time I walked in and left with my certificate
> 
> ...


Good news!
It's as well to point out that about 95% of Americans pass it first time. It's people who have difficulty with English who usually struggle, and they are advised to do an ESOL course with citizenship instead.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank-you Yusef and Joppa-it's especially reassuring to know that 95% of Americans pass the first time. I'm embarrassed to say that the questions I missed on the practice test were the ones to do with government organisation, and to further admit that years ago when taking a newspaper quiz on American citizenship I missed the very same type of questions about my own government. 

So I study


----------

